# Seasoned new humidor with PG solution...is my humidor ruined?



## rrgarvey (Jul 31, 2009)

Im not sure if this has been posted about, but I was an idiot and figured the PG solution I got was basically distilled water, then after hours of reading and what not, I find out it is totally different.

I lightly lightly, wiped the inside of my humidor with a sponge with PG, and had a shot glass of it to season it, i couldnt figure out why it wouldnt soak up anything in the shot glass.

But yeah, is my humidor ruined now, is there a way to fix it? i took all my sticks out today, and wiped it down with DW, and am re seasoning it with the DW, will this fix it?

any info would help alot, thanks


----------



## pontiacbird (May 27, 2009)

Try searching "humidor seasoning"....

Here is my advice...

Although I am not necessarily an experienced cigar smoker, I have finally gotten my humidor to a consistent 69% RH within the past few weeks after seasoning it.

1)First off, don't wipe down the inside anymore. And don't put your smokes in at all. Keep them somewhere else (plastic bag for now maybe).


2)Next, let your humidor sit out for a few days and dry out. Get a digital hygro so you can see what the humidity is. I wouldn't be surprised if it is above 90% or so. I got mine to 95% w/out wiping down. It took forever to get that down.

For a hygrometer, get a Springfield from Walmart. They are $7, and work reasonably well. Calibrate that bad boy, and see where it stands (see sticky for hygrometer calibration).

3) Inspect the humidor for any warpage or damage. Drop the cover every so often, as this will tell you if you have a leak. If you have a good seal, the top will close softly, and you won't have any slamming of the cover. This is the easiest way to see if you have any warp damage.

After all this, you can see if you have actually damaged your humi. Your main concern now is the warping of the spanish cedar inside.


I have realized that this 'hobby' is one that requires patience (of which I have very little :frusty. Look at cigaradvisor.com, particularly the 'Cigars 101' section. This has a wealth of basic cigar info, and I found it to be very helpful (prior to finding this website).

Hopefully you can still use that humi :beerchug:


----------



## rrgarvey (Jul 31, 2009)

see im not so worried because I wiped it down, but the fact that I used the PG solution to wipe it down. I was afraid it wouldnt be able to absorb any moisture.

so last night i took all my sticks out, gave it a light light wipe down with distilled water (before I read ur post saying not to wipe it anymore)and put a tupperwear container half full of distilled water in and anyways today the humidity went from 70% to 90%, 

so does this mean that the PG solution didnt absorb into the wood since it was able to go up in humidity that much in one night?

and should i now just leave my humidor open for the next couple days, let it dry out, and re-season it the proper way, just by using the tupperwear thing with distilled water?....or should I just leave it, let the humidity drop down to like 70 or watever and throw my cigars back in and not worry?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rrgarvey said:


> see im not so worried because I wiped it down, but the fact that I used the PG solution to wipe it down. I was afraid it wouldnt be able to absorb any moisture.
> 
> so last night i took all my sticks out, gave it a light light wipe down with distilled water (before I read ur post saying not to wipe it anymore)and put a tupperwear container half full of distilled water in and anyways today the humidity went from 70% to 90%,
> 
> ...


Personally I would take the distilled water out and close the humi and watch the RH% and see if it will stabilize. Once it stabilizes put the stix back in. I would look in to beads..pg and foam can and will cause issues.

Good Luck and relax...I dont think there will be any harm dont to your Humi.

Shawn


----------



## rrgarvey (Jul 31, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> Personally I would take the distilled water out and close the humi and watch the RH% and see if it will stabilize. Once it stabilizes put the stix back in. I would look in to beads..pg and foam can and will cause issues.
> 
> Good Luck and relax...I dont think there will be any harm dont to your Humi.
> 
> Shawn


Ok so i took the dish of DW out, and i have the humidifier out, how long should i leave the box to see if it has stablized, and should the humidity stay the same? or go down a bit since there is nothing in there, no cigars no humidifier etc, the only thing in there is the hygrometer


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm newer to this but I would find a dark corner in your house and leave the lid open for like a week. AND DON'T TOUCH IT!

After that close it up, put a hygro in it and give it 3-5 days and see what the readings are.

Only then would I ever think about putting my sticks in it. I would use tupperwear for your stix for right now. Or what I did in a pinch was I bought 2 cigar boxes and some humicare packs and they did the trick when I didn't have my new humi.]

Best of luck
Steve


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

rrgarvey said:


> Ok so i took the dish of DW out, and i have the humidifier out, how long should i leave the box to see if it has stablized, and should the humidity stay the same? or go down a bit since there is nothing in there, no cigars no humidifier etc, the only thing in there is the hygrometer


It should go down a bit...I would expect..but..LOL

atleast 24-36 hrs with out openeing it, maybe once or twice just to see where the RH is but not every few mins or so..

Its supose to be a relaxing hobby...dont stress...:beerchug:

Shawn


----------



## rrgarvey (Jul 31, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> It should go down a bit...I would expect..but..LOL
> 
> atleast 24-36 hrs with out openeing it, maybe once or twice just to see where the RH is but not every few mins or so..
> 
> ...


lol yeah I know, but like I spent 80 some bucks on the humidor, and my fiance was pissed at the thought of me getting a new one...although she can blow lots of money on scarves when its summer... but yeah anyways, i got no problem getting another one, cus its only a 50 capacity, and im thinkin at the rate im going at, im gonna need a 100 soon or somthin

shitty part is, the cigar shop in my town is a great store, but very expensive, compared to prices of humidors online, but im very skeptical of buying humidors online, always afraid of getting ripped off, or it getting damaged during shipping etc, plus theres not too many online stores that sell humidors in canada

but yeah im not really stressing it as much anymore, thanx for all the advice


----------



## Toulouse (Apr 22, 2009)

The fact that you used PG solution to wipe down your humidor wasn't good, but wasn't terrible either. PG has an evaporation rate of 0.016, water has an evaporation rate of 0.3, so the water will evaporate almost 20 times faster than the PG. Therefore, some PG will remain in the wood long after all the water has evaporated and the RH has dropped. No real problem however because the remaining PG (which probably wasn't much to begin with) won't really do any major harm. Might stain the wood a little, but won't harm its ability to do its job.

How long it takes for a new humidor to stabilize depends on a number of factors - how dry the wood was to start with, how good the seal is, etc. I'd give it at least two days and if the RH seems to have settled around the % you're aiming for, you can start loading it back up.

Enjoy!


----------



## rrgarvey (Jul 31, 2009)

what are the best beads to get? name brands at all?


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

rrgarvey said:


> what are the best beads to get? name brands at all?


heartfelt


----------



## rrgarvey (Jul 31, 2009)

well everything in the humidor is great now, i got my sticks in it, its kinda stuck around 72% humidity (i updraged to a digi) but its still pretty humid cus i dont even have my huidifier in there, it was bringing it up to like 74 or 76,...is it just cus its summmer?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Am I the only one here concerned about smoking cigars with polypropelene glycol in them?

Personally I would allow ample time for the PG to evaporate before Id smoke anything out of that box. Warmth will accelerate the process a little, but either way, I think youre looking at a matter of weeks. Then, start over with DW and do it the right way.

Good luck.


----------



## CigarDetective (Jul 15, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Am I the only one here concerned about smoking cigars with polypropelene glycol in them?
> 
> Personally I would allow ample time for the PG to evaporate before Id smoke anything out of that box. Warmth will accelerate the process a little, but either way, I think youre looking at a matter of weeks. Then, start over with DW and do it the right way.
> 
> Good luck.


+1 with what he said.


----------

